# [OT] Windows ohne Neustart booten

## manuels

Hallo zusammen,

ist es möglich, dass ich meinem Linuxkernel sage, dass er die Kontrolle an den Windowskernel abgeben soll ohne neuzustarten? Also Windows ohne neustart booten.

Ist doch bestimmt irgendwie möglich, oder?

Hab schon gegooglet und hier gesucht, aber nichts gefunden...

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## Moartel

Also das würde mich schon sehr wundern wenn das ginge. Du kannst Windows in VMWare oder sowas laufen lassen, aber was du dir vorstellst kommt mir ein wenig abenteuerlich vor. Der Windows-Kernel springt ja auch bei einem normalen Windows-Start nicht einfach an, er muss gebootet werden.

----------

## manuels

naja, aber im prinzip macht das ein bootloader ja auch.

Er übernimmt die Kontrolle und gibt sie dann an einen kernel weiter

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *manuels wrote:*   

> naja, aber im prinzip macht das ein bootloader ja auch.
> 
> Er übernimmt die Kontrolle und gibt sie dann an einen kernel weiter

 

Und genau deswegen heisst das Ding Bootloader! Und wenn das der Kernel könnte, dann bräuchte es keinen Bootloader...

Oder kurz gesagt; Nein, das geht nicht.

Uebrigens: Wärst du so Nett den Thread als [OT] zu markieren? Danke.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## manuels

moin,

sorry, aber so richtig stellt mich die antwort noch nicht zufrieden.  :Rolling Eyes: 

wieso sollte der kernel soetwas nicht können (programm ist doch programm, oder fällt dir da ein schlagkräftiges (technisches) argument ein, dass der kernel etwas nicht können sollte, was ein bootloader kann?

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *manuels wrote:*   

> wieso sollte der kernel soetwas nicht können (programm ist doch programm, [...]

 

Ja, stimmt...

Ich frage mich auch schon die ganze Zeit, warum ich überhaupt noch das ganze gesocks von GNU Software laden muss. Eigentlich sollte der Kernel doch meine Movies ohne Probleme abspielen können. Programm ist doch schliesslich Programm  :Laughing: 

Aber mal im Ernst. Warum benutzt du denn überhaupt einen Bootloader und machst das nicht mit dem Kernel?

 *Quote:*   

> [...]oder fällt dir da ein schlagkräftiges (technisches) argument ein, dass der kernel etwas nicht können sollte, was ein bootloader kann?

 

Such mal im Netz nach Informationen, wie ein Rechner bootet, welches die Unterschiedlichen Stationen eines Bootvorgangs sind (vom Einschalten, bis dein gewünschtes Betrriebsystem geladen ist) und du wirst selber auf die Antwort kommen.

Lieber Gruss

STiMGaTa

----------

## Fauli

Im aktuellen Linux-Kernel gibt es eine Funktion, um einen anderen Linux-Kernel ohne Reboot zu starten (siehe Reboot Linux faster using kexec).

Vielleicht ist es damit irgendwann auch mal möglich, Windows ohne Reboot zu starten.

----------

## andix

Ich hab ein Projekt gefunden das GRUB auf DOS portiert hat. Mit dem GRUB for DOS kann man GRUB von DOS aus starten. Neuere Versionen funktionieren auch mit kexec. Ich hab es selbst nicht probiert aber laut der README funktioniert es. Lad dir einfach die .tar.gz herunter, da drinnen ist die README mit den weiteren Informationen.

http://freshmeat.net/projects/grub4dos/

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

 *manuels wrote:*   

> wieso sollte der kernel soetwas nicht können (programm ist doch programm, oder fällt dir da ein schlagkräftiges (technisches) argument ein, dass der kernel etwas nicht können sollte, was ein bootloader kann?

 

Es gibt kein Argument, außer das die meisten Kernelentwickler keine Notwendigkeit sehen/sahen so etwas zu implementieren. Wie Fauli bereits gepostet hat gibt es ein solches Unterfangen allerdings doch schon - wenn auch noch nicht um andere Kernel außer den Linux-Kernel zu booten.

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## Deever

Das Problem ist natürlich, daß auch der Zielkernel das unterstützen muß, und der ganze Vorgang zusätzlich noch standardisiert werden müßte. Letzteres könnte ich mir bei den freien UNIXen zwar vorstellen, aber vergiß das bei M$ Windous! Übrigens würde wie auch bei kexec der Userspace "abgebaut", d.h. das System aus "Programmsicht" eh neugestartet werden, der effektive Nutzen hält sich also ohnehin in Grenzen.

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## manuels

also auf  http://freshmeat.net/projects/grub4dos/ steht, dass ich mit kexec grub4dos laden kann.

passt doch gut, ich glaub ich werd das mal ausprobieren wenn ich zeit habe...

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Das Problem ist natürlich, daß auch der Zielkernel das unterstützen muß, und der ganze Vorgang zusätzlich noch standardisiert werden müßte.

 

Es ist doch standardisiert wie der Kernel zu laden ist - sonst könnte das auch kein BIOS. Der Kernel müßte nur soweit herunterfahren das er alle wichtigen Register, das A20 Gate und/oder ähnliches wieder zurücksetzen kann und dann (ganz Grub like) denn neuen Kernel laden und die Kontrolle an ihn übergeben. Damit würde man sich also ersparen das die ganzen BIOS-Rotinen nochmals durchlaufen werden. 

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## AntonWert

ich frage mich eben was man überhaupt spaart, wenn man den alten Kernel ganz herunterfährt und dann den neuen startet. Klar das Bios - aber das lädt doch auch in 2 sec...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Hilefoks

 *AntonWert wrote:*   

> Klar das Bios - aber das lädt doch auch in 2 sec...  

 

Na ja - nicht auf allen Machinen. Auf meiner mit 2 GB RAM und SATA-Controller braucht es schon seine 10 Sek. - auf Servern oder großen Workstations u.U. auch noch länger.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *manuels wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wieso sollte der kernel soetwas nicht können (programm ist doch programm, oder fällt dir da ein schlagkräftiges (technisches) argument ein, dass der kernel etwas nicht können sollte, was ein bootloader kann?

 

wieso sollte das ein Kernel können? IMHO ist das nicht ein Bereich, um den der Kernel sich kümmern muss. Der Kernel muss nur das tun, wofür er da ist. Der kernel ist kein Boot Loader. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel

----------

## Hilefoks

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Der Kernel muss nur das tun, wofür er da ist. 

 

Genau, - siehe auch http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Hurd  :Wink: 

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## Raistlin

Hi,

ich habe kexec für die S390 portiert.

Das Problem mit Windows scheinen die "nicht dokumentierten" Vorgänge zu sein. Rein vom Prinzip sollte es möglich sein.

Wie oben schon genannt wurde: Beim Desktop Computern macht es nicht viel Sinn - der BIOS-Teil ist sehr schnell (Zeit, bis z.B. Grub erscheint) - Bei Servern, die sowieso ziemlich (Achtung! Euphemismus  :Wink:  ) anders booten, kann es sich natürlich schon lohnen...

Gruss,

R.

----------

## andix

@Raistlin:

Ich hab das mit GRUB for DOS nicht probiert, aber laut der Dokumentation kann man damit GRUB von Linux aus mit kexec starten. GRUB kann bekanntlicherweise Windows booten, also wenn GRUB einmal läuft müsste auch Windows booten...?

----------

## Sindwiller

Es gibt ja immer noch Xen. Damit kann man sogar mehrere System am laufen haben.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xen

mfg, SIndwiller

----------

## Raistlin

Aber XEN verträgt sich mit Windows nicht  -- Besser: Windows hält sich nicht an die Standards --> Windows ist unbrauchber für (u.A.) Xen  :Wink: 

@andix: Du widersprichst Dir: GRUB für DOS kann GRUB von linux aus mit kexec starten?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Das Prinzip hinter kexec ist relativ einfach - deshalb könnte es eigentlich alles booten. Ich könnte Dir eine Portierung für den Windows-Kernel schreiben, d.h. dass du Windows mit kexec booten kannst, sofern das Layout des NT-Kernels öffentlich wäre, was es IMHO nicht ist. Werde aber gerne eines Besseren belehrt, dann hätte ich schon wieder einen Zeitvertrieb  :Razz: 

Gruss, R

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Raistlin wrote:*   

> Aber XEN verträgt sich mit Windows nicht  -- Besser: Windows hält sich nicht an die Standards --> Windows ist unbrauchber für (u.A.) Xen 

 

Stimmt schon - aber:

Auf einer CPU mit  Erweiterungen wie die kommenden Vanderpool Technology von Intel oder der Pacifica Erweiterung kommender AMD Prozessoren wird auch das möglich sein. Es wurde auf einem solchem Prozessor auch bereits ein unmodifiziertes Windows XP unter Xen 3 gebootet. Intel zeigte das unter anderem auf dem IDF. Siehe auch http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2005/8553.html.

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## Raistlin

Och cool, Xen3 kommt schon Anfang 2006

Fakt ist aber, dass das ganze nur mit Intel VT läuft  - und die ersten CPUs kommen erst gerade auf den Markt.

IMHO wäre es also nicht verkehrt, von einer virtuellen Virtualisierungstechnik  :Wink:  zu sprechen, denn: Was praktisch noch nicht ITW ist, hat auch keinen Nutzen...

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Arudil

Hat jemand zwischenzeitlich konkrete Erfahrungen mit Windows 9x und NT gesammelt?

Ich hab grub4dos über kexec gestartet, und Windows98 im Standard-GRUB aufgerufen. Der DOS-Teil funktioniert*, aber Windows will nicht starten (Hänger).

*: Was mir aufgefallen ist: Das Auswahlmenü in DOS (wenn man den Windows-start abbricht, kommt beim nächsten Boot ein Menü) zählt verdammt schnell runter.

Naja, WinDOS ist eh aus der Mode; Hat jemand erfahrung mit "kexec -> grub4dos -> grub ->Windows NT"?

----------

## Anarcho

 *Raistlin wrote:*   

> Och cool, Xen3 kommt schon Anfang 2006
> 
> Fakt ist aber, dass das ganze nur mit Intel VT läuft  - und die ersten CPUs kommen erst gerade auf den Markt.
> 
> IMHO wäre es also nicht verkehrt, von einer virtuellen Virtualisierungstechnik  zu sprechen, denn: Was praktisch noch nicht ITW ist, hat auch keinen Nutzen...
> ...

 

Ist doch schon drausse:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/67011

----------

## hoschi

Wieso nicht einfach Grub installieren, Grub kann alles (hey, wozu Emacs wenn ich Grub haben kann?), angeblich soll man damit sogar Systemkernel laden können *gg*

----------

